# Patrick Swayze has cancer?



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Patrick Swayze has cancer?








I can't believe it, he is my favorite actor.

http://www.nationalenquirer.com/patrick_swayze_cancer_weeks_live/celebrity/64581


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hopefully, they caught it in time. The report I saw today says he is responding well to treatments.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I suspect they are putting on a good front. Even caught early the prognosis is grim.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family. Pancreatic Cancer is not an easy one to beat, the odds are 5% chance of living 5 years.

My mom just had her 9 year anniversary of surviving last month, I love you mom.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pancreatic cancer is usually not good, is it? I see that Leeann just posted the odds. Wow.

Leeann, congratulations! That's great! I'm so glad your mom was on the good side of the odds. That is wonderful.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leeann, that's just wonderful and such a blessing! Your Mom is a miracle!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Patrick Swayze........."Dirty Dancing" is one of my all time favorite films. I hope all works out for him, he seems like such a nice person from all I have read.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leeann,

That is miraculous. Pancreatic cancer is one of the bad ones. God bless your mom. I hope that Patrick Swayzee can beat this, but the odds aren't good.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, I saw that too.  Here is another link:

http://weblogs.newsday.com/entertainment/celebrities_blog/2008/03/top_5_thursday_patrick_swayze.html

He was so fit and healthy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

On the news here, they are giving him 6 weeks


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Jan & Geri :hug: my mom is an amazing woman, she is always giving support to others that have a family member with pancreatic cancer. We participate yearly in Johns Hopkins research and PanCan to help develop a way for early detection and better treatment.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG! Leeann, your mom is a miracle! I got goose bumps when I read your post. Give her a big hug from me and wish her many more healthy years!!!
I've personally never heard of anyone with pancreatic cancer living longer than 1 year even with radical surgery. The odds are terribly bad, but who knows, maybe Patrick pulled a lucky number like Leeann's mom...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My cousin just turned 60. Two years ago, he was having prostate trouble, so they did some test, which led to a scan. In that scan, they found he had pancreatic cancer. He did some research and found a doc in San Fran who is supposed to be the best in this type of surgery.

He had the surgery, not without some complocations, but he is cancer free and you eould never know he had been sick. I hope Patrick Swayze has the same good fortune.

Leeann, god bless your Mom.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele this is wonderful news. I am going to PM you some info.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, that is great news about your mom! 

My sis just lost her MIL to pancreatic cancer and it's not an easy one to beat.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann- What an inspiration your Mom is! Pancreatic cancer is so often a death sentence. But miracles do happen, and your Mom is testimony to that! Michele- It sounds like your cousin is a survivor too. Its so wonderful when someone beats this awful disease.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Leeann, that is great news about your mom!
> 
> My sis just lost her MIL to pancreatic cancer and it's not an easy one to beat.


:hug: Marj, I am so sorry to hear about your sisters MIL, my heart goes out to them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Leeann. 

Does anyone have an update on Patrick Swayze?


----------

